# Has Anyone Ever Put Carpet Under There Track



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has ever put carpet under there track before they mounted it to the table, let me know how it worked out or if this is not a good idea, the carpet is under it right now i was going to run a exacto knife around it and cut it out, but if i can leave it under the track without causing a problem i will, lasy i guess but i want it done right thx to all


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the most comon problem with carpeting is lint and fuzz getting into your chassis. If you're just placing it under the track sections for sound it wouldn't be an issue but if it's in places where you deslot it could cause problems down the road.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Fine*

While not permanent, we have set up hundreds of track on carpeted surfaces. What we have learned is to watch out for brand new pile carpet. 

We set up a six lane once on brand new pile carpet and it put alot of fuzz on the track. This was not a problem but we had stalls unlike anytime before. One of the racers felt the carpet fibers on the track created a negative charge and increased stalls. Later, it was found out that the carpet had not even been vaccumed!

Otherwise, we have had no problems setting up on carpet. Pick commercial loop style and you should no problems.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice Track! Is it a Wizztrack?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I used a very flat outdoor patio carpet I found at Lowes. The surface reminds me of the nylon Ozite carpet that I used to race 1/12th scale RC cars on. It has worked great under my Tomy Track.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Cut to Fit*

This is one of the tracks I built years ago. It had indoor/outdoor carpet cut to fit inside and around the track. The track was mounted to the wood, not above the carpet. It lasted quite a while and never gave me any problems. It reduced the noise and cushioned some of the more spectacular crashes. I'll post some color photos if I can find them.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't use shag like we did in the late 60's and early 70's. :devil: rr


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

On the temporary track I've built in my basement, I used all stuff that was just lying around. I built the tabletop from a few leftover 2.5' x 7.5' pieces of plywood. I then used left over carpet from the basement floor and covered the entire top surface. This is very thin, tight carpet and the cheapest (surprise!) available. I haven't tacked down the carpet, it's just lying there.

I use Tyco/Mattel plastic track and the noise level is greatly reduced. I have had no problems with lint or fuzz or uneveness. However, when I experimented with nailing a few pieces down, the noise level shot through the roof as the vibration passes through the nail right to the plywood top.

So, bottom line is that carpet reduces noise and you can find carpet which isn't a lint maker. However, if you want to nail down the track, you will need a sound absorbing base board, not plywood.

Joe


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

My first track I used a very tightly wound carpet under my Tomy track and it worked just fine. I never noticed any hair sucked up into my cars and there wasn't ever an issue with cars getting stuck in it. The bonus also was that the noise from the track was greatly reduced.

Like Joe, I did fasten it down, but I used screws instead of nails and the noise level remained low.

Marty


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

http://slotcars.yuku.com/topic/504


Follow this link, it's pic of my old Max I just sold. I had indoor/outdoor carpet under the track and never had a problem.
Bill


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

This is a max trax also it is a newer track but in black special order, I did what pshoe64 did ,I cut it to fit around the track


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

wish i new you had that max trax for sale, always looking for more tracks


----------

